# Switching Food (Help!)



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

Jayda has been eating Solid Gold Barking at the Moon. Mostly because that's what her breeder had her on. She looks absolutely fabulous, but I've heard mostly negative things about feeding such a high protein/high calcium diet to a puppy. Her bag of food is nearly gone, so I need to go shopping. Does anyone have any suggestions for a food that is similar in quality, but more age appropriate for her? 

Thanks!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Have you looked at Orijen Large Breed Puppy? (If you want to stay "grain free".)

Or what about Solid Gold Wolf Cub? (If you like Solid Gold as a company.)

This is the ingredient list for the Wolf Cub:

Bison | Ocean Fish Meal | Brown Rice | Millet | Cracked Pearled Barley | Rice Bran | Canola Oil | Tomato Pomace | Flaxseed | Natural Flavoring | Salmon Oil (source of DHA) | Choline Chloride | Taurine | Dried Chicory Root | Parsley Flakes | Pumpkin Meal | Almond Oil | Sesame Oil | Yucca Schidigera Extract | Thyme | Blueberries | Cranberries | Carrots | Broccoli | Vitamin E Supplement | Iron Proteinate | Zinc Proteinate | Copper Proteinate | Ferrous Sulfate | Zinc Sulfate | Copper Sulfate | Potassium Iodide | Thiamine Mononitrate | Manganese Proteinate | Manganous Oxide | Ascorbic Acid | Vitamin A Supplement | Biotin | Calcium Panthothenate | Manganese Sulfate | Sodium Selenite | Pyridoxine Hydrochloride | Vitamin B12 (Cyanocobalamin) | Riboflavin | Vitamin D Supplement | Folic Acid | 

And the nutrient info:

Protein, Min 26%
Fat, Min 12%
Fiber, Max 4%
Moisture, Max 10%
Calcium, Max 1.5%
Phosphorus, Max 1.2%
Calories per cup, 375


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Is the food working for your dog? any health problems, stool problems? if its working, why switch?


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: markstevenIs the food working for your dog? any health problems, stool problems? if its working, why switch?


She looks great, but I want to switch to a lower calcium food because of the longterm effects that her current food could be causing on her joints.

I think I am going to try the Wolf Cub. It's really hard to get good food around here. As it is, I had to buy a dinky little 4lb bag to start switching her over and I had to order a larger bag. Every day I am more tempted to just start feeding her raw because I am such a control freak about what she is eating!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Hi Erin,

I had Iso on the Wolf Cub when he was 3 mo and he did not do well on it. It was way to rich for him and I have had him on Barking at the Moon for a few months now and he is doing great on it. I too was a bit concerned with the protein level but he is growing at a normal rate. He eats 1 1/3 cup twice a day. I found with this food you do not need to feed alot. There is soooooo many brands out there that it is hard to choose but this works for him. If Jayda is doing well on the food why change it.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Does anyone know how much Calcium the Barking at the Moon has? It isn't listed onthe Solid Gold site.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

I e-mailed them about it. I think it was 2.6%


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: doxseeI e-mailed them about it. I think it was 2.6%


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doxseeI e-mailed them about it. I think it was 2.6%


Yeah I know! That's probably exactly what my expression was as well.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Crude Protein Min of 41%


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Orijen Adult and large puppy is 42% (min) protein


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Denise,

She is wanting to go with something that has lower calcuim though. Both the Wolf Cub and Orijen LBP have quite a bit less than the 2.6% the Barking at the Moon has.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

I find it all very confusing. You always hear that calcium is good for growing bones, but with pups it makes them grow too fast.

I also wonder because it's not like wolves feed their cubs anything different once they're weaned. Of course, we have manipulated dogs to please ourselves. Different shapes and sizes account for that. 

I did get a bag of the wolfcub to try. I put off buying barking at the moon too long because it's always in stock -well, until now. Now they're not going to stock it anymore and I didn't have enough food left to order it. 

We'll see how I like the food. I'll use this time to do some more research.

Thanks!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDDenise,
> 
> She is wanting to go with something that has lower calcuim though. Both the Wolf Cub and Orijen LBP have quite a bit less than the 2.6% the Barking at the Moon has.


Oops, I just assumed she was talking about protein. Need to wear my glasses when posting.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

You may also want to look at the New Acana Grain Free Formula, From Champion Pet Foods the makers of Orijen.

PRAIRIE HARVEST is Lower in Protein & Calcium then the Orijen Large Breed Puppy, Protein 34% & Calcium 1.3%.

I have my Adult changed over now was on (Orijen Adult) & Pup is @ 50/50 mix (Orijen Large Breed Puppy).
It's a 60/40 mix were Orijen is a 70/30, with the 1st being Slow cooked at low temperature local meat, eggs & wild fish / 2nd being from regional fruits and vegetables.

Prairie Harvest Dog: 

Chicken meal, russet potato, fresh free-run chicken, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherals and rosemary), fresh walleye, pumpkin, fresh whole eggs, sun-cured alfalfa leaf, fresh northern Lake Whitefish, chicken cartilage (a natural source of glucosamine and chondroitin), red delicious apples, carrots, turnip greens, organic kelp, organic bladderwrack, organic dulse, juniper berries, cranberries, Saskatoon berries, angelica root, chicory root, red clover, red raspberry leaf, dandelion root, peppermint leaf, marigold flowers, chamomile flowers, rosemary extract, Enterococcus faecium. Vitamins (vit. A, vit. D3, vit. E, niacin, riboflavin, lysine, thiamine mononitrate, vit. B12, pyridoxine, folic acid, biotin). Minerals (iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, manganeseproteinate, cobalt proteinate, copper proteinate). 

Protein .....................................34 % 
Fat ..........................................17 % 
Fiber ...................................... 3.5 % 
Calcium .................................. 1.3 % 
Phosphorus ............................. 1.1 % 
Omega-6................................. 2.2 % 
Omega-3 ................................ 0.4 % 
Glucosamine ....................800 mg/kg 
Chondroitin .......................500 mg/kg 
Carbohydrate ...........................27 % 
Sodium ................................... 0.2 % 
Chloride................................... 0.3 % 
Potassium................................ 0.5 % 
Magnesium ........................... 0.08 % 
Iron ..................................300 mg/kg 
Zinc .................................270 mg/kg 
Copper...............................20 mg/kg 
Manganese.........................38 mg/kg 
Cobalt ..................................... 0.5 % 
Iodine................................2.3 mg/kg 
Selenium...........................0.4 mg/kg 
Vitamin B3 (niacin).............250 mg/kg 
Vitamin B5 (pan. acid) ..........40 mg/kg 
Vitamin B6 (pyridoxine) ........32 mg/kg 
Vit. B12 (cyanocobalamin) ..400 ug/kg 
Biotin ................................0.6 mg/kg 
Folic Acid...........................3.5 mg/kg 
Choline...........................3350 mg/kg 
Vitamin A ............................18 KIU/kg 
Vitamin D3........................2000 IU/kg 
Vitamin E ............................400 IU/kg 
Vitamin K..............................2 mg/kg 
Vitamin C............................85 mg/kg 
Vitamin B1 (thiamine)...........75 mg/kg 
Vitamin B2 (riboflavin) ......... 44 mg/kg 
Lysine ......................................1.9 % 
Threonine ................................1.5 % 
Methionine .............................. 0.9 % 
Isoleucine .................................1.2 % 
Leucine ....................................2.2 % 
Valine ......................................1.5 % 
Arginine....................................2.2 % 
Phenylalanine ...........................1.2 % 
Histidine ...................................1.0 % 
Cystine ....................................0.5 % 
Taurine ................................... 0.5 % 

ME (metabolizable energy) is 4200 kcal/kg (420 kcal per 250 ml cup) with 35% of energy from protein, 35% from fat and 30% from regional fruits and vegetables.


----------

